

Ben Huh: The greatest lie that’s told to entrepreneurs - bootload
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/cheezburger-ceo-ben-huh-fears-leadership-greatest-lie-thats-told-entrepreneurs/

======
mulligan
Saving you a click, the greatest lie according to Huh is: > "Learning to lead
effectively, Huh explained, was just as imperative as building a successful
product."

